# If tomorrow never comes...



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I just posted this on one of the other HT forums so I thought I'd come "home" to ST and tell you guys and gals as well...
"I've been a consumer of healthcare services provided by the VA for the past 27 years,from simple primary care visits to major surgical interventions , and have 2 major surgeries scheduled this week as a matter of fact. Some of the care that I've received has been outstanding,some I wouldn't have wished on my worst enemy. If you don't hear from me after this week you can assume that I am no longer among the living."If" I am still here after the surgeries.."I'll be back"...."


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

You better be back!!! Will be sending good thoughts.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!

Prayers said, and good luck to you!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Terri said:


> YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Prayers said, and good luck to you!


Thank you...


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> You better be back!!! Will be sending good thoughts.


Thank you.....Coming back is on my "to do" list...


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers for positive results!!


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

Hope to hear great news from you soon. You will be in my prayers .


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

good luck, hurry back, I refuse to allow you not to


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Don't talk like that,I'll come there and kick your butt! You're surgeries will go great and you will feel much better


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Good grief! Will you at least have someone to let us know how you're doing?

Mon


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Prayers for uncomplicated procedures and swift, problem-free recovery.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Good grief! Will you at least have someone to let us know how you're doing?
> 
> Mon


I'll get some kind of an update here as soon as I can...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Best wishes!!!!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, you know we care about you, and will worry until we know you're ok.

Hope it fixes all that's wrong with you!

Mon


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Why the negative face? The previous thread was give me a posititive. 

Is it to take up space? Is it to show the juxtaposition in life?


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Best wishes for uneventful successful surgeries this week! Alida


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers for successful surgeries and fast recovery! And, that soon your health issues will be resolved. Come back here as soon as you can! And until then, please have someone update us.

Be well, my friend!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Skamp said:


> Why the negative face? The previous thread was give me a posititive.
> 
> Is it to take up space? Is it to show the juxtaposition in life?



Well, since KK is not here at the moment to answer this post, I will.

Any major surgery carries a risk and can be a little worrisome (what you called a "negative face").

And when among friends, none of Kiamichi Kid's words "take up space" because friends treasure friends.

Skamp, if you didn't live up to your name so much, and if you gave us half a chance you could probably understand what that means. (Something tells me you also probably wouldn't want to, and that's OK.)


.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I hope all is going well and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for ya!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Skamp said:


> Why the negative face? The previous thread was give me a posititive.
> 
> Is it to take up space? Is it to show the juxtaposition in life?


I'm not sure what you're asking..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Break A Leg!


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

Best wishes! Hang in there guy.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Luck Kid!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't you dare break a leg -just come dancing out of surgery


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

With a nurse of your very own!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Your too young and tough to kick off. Kick ass and come back.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> With a nurse of your very own!
> 
> Mon


I wish!!!! But I do Like your thinking!


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

sending you a bump free recovery


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Praying for your healing and looking forward to your witty stories of your experience.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

How did it go? Did you get a sponge bath?lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Be nice to the nurses.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> How did it go? Did you get a sponge bath?lol


0600 hours check in at the VA on Thursday for surgery..I'm still looking for (Single Attractive Female) volunteers to give me a sponge bath


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Allen W said:


> Be nice to the nurses.


Always!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Best wishes and may everything go well.

geo


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> 0600 hours check in at the VA on Thursday for surgery..I'm still looking for (Single Attractive Female) volunteers to give me a sponge bath


Lol you're luck you will get an old male nurse


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Health, wealth and laughter. You are on your way.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Watch out for the vampires, they'll show up just before sunup drawing blood.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I pray right now that your surgeries go well. In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

vampires usually show up around 4 am


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I just posted this on one of the other HT forums so I thought I'd come "home" to ST and tell you guys and gals as well...
> "I've been a consumer of healthcare services provided by the VA for the past 27 years,from simple primary care visits to major surgical interventions , and have 2 major surgeries scheduled this week as a matter of fact. Some of the care that I've received has been outstanding,some I wouldn't have wished on my worst enemy. If you don't hear from me after this week you can assume that I am no longer among the living."If" I am still here after the surgeries.."I'll be back"...."


Kid,
Hang in there. Having used the VA for as long as you have, I am sure you have it figured out like other veterans I know and always try to get doctors and staff on your care who are veterans also.

My father was VA covered from the time he got his ticket out of Korea the hard way and he always likened his VA visits to deployments and always tried to "pick the best unit with the most old war dogs on staff to be attached to" for his care.

Wish you the best , your surgery goes like a milk run and you get a combat hardened battle axe wielding lifer hitch post op nurse who knows just when to stop pampering you and start you missing your boot camp days so they can discharge you or you go over the wall on your own.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Hopefully you don't get the room with the seven dwarfs coming and going through the duct work to their mine. i thought there was construction outside until I realized all the noise was from the ducts when the heater came on.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Best wishes. Come on back, now.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Best of luck and prayers for you!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

gaucli said:


> Best of luck and prayers for you!!


Thank you.... I'm hanging in there so far....


----------

